# Exercises for strengthening riding muscles???



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anyone have any exercises that will strengthen my muscles to help improve my riding?? Im most concerned about my calves as I have to teach baby to be responsive to leg aids but I dont have a lot of strength!!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

The best thing is alot of riding without stirrups. It is really helpful if you have somebody that can lunge you while you practice, especially at first, so you can concentrate on yourself. If not, then you can do the same on your own, just make sure you aren't pulling on the horses mouth. First work on it at the walk, then sitting trot, rising trot, 3-point canter, and then finally 2-point. It will take a long time to get there, but once you do you have a really strong seat, balance, and more strenght in your legs.

You can also either drop the reins or hold them in one hand, and do exercises with your arms while you are riding. Like putting your hands on your hip, shoulders, arm circles, hold them over head, to the side, in front of you. Just about anything you can imagine.

There is a book called Fitness for the female equestrian that has some on the ground exercises in it that might be helpful. I'm not at home so I can't look at it right now, but that would be another place to start.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Drop your stirrups! Most effective. And make sure your heels stay down even when you aren't using your stirrups.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

also, 2 point is a good exercise even with your stirrups - i would always make my saddleseat eq. kids do a 15 minute 'warm up' with 2 point


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

i agree with everyone. 2 point help alot also droping you sturips. Post up and down at the walk or go up and down on 1 leg when standing then switch to get the other side.


----------



## C-Bear (Jul 1, 2008)

ILuv2ride said:


> i agree with everyone. 2 point help alot also droping you sturips. Post up and down at the walk or go up and down on 1 leg when standing then switch to get the other side.


2 point is very good also i made my students put their heels in the stirrups and keep weight in the stirrup. it really works . for your thighs take a peice of paper and fold it so it looks like a big dollar bill and put it between your thigh and the saddle you have to ride around with it and make sure it doesn't fall out . it really works the thighs.


----------



## FledgeOfNarnia (Apr 18, 2008)

Everything everyone has said sounds great. I would just add one thing . . .I don't think anyone else said it (if you did, sorry I missed it.) But post or just ride all three gaits with just one stirrup, making sure to keep correct posture. Just a suggestion


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

If you're looking for non-horse related exercises....

calf stretches...stand with toes on a stair or curb and just stretch your heels all the way down and then lift up several times.

pilates and yoga both seem to be pretty good for horseriding muscles.

indoor rock climbing also works alot of the same muscle groups


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

No-stirrup work & posting without stirrups is GREAT for your position, balance, & leg muscles!  
2-point exercises are good. Trotting around in your 2-point or walking too helps, just going around the arena a few times.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

dropping your stirrups is really good.... idk what two point is....

also things that are good from the ground....

squats, this is a really good one...... 

step-ups are good, it's where you step on a step and off of it...

haha, I use a balance board, but that's prolly a bit unreasonable here....

wall sits are really good too!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Try riding for a month without stirrups


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Also, try riding on a lunge line (have someone help you) without hands a few times a week. This will force you to use your legs to stay balanced instead of your hands.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

oh, oh oh! google these three words "ground exercises for the rider" umm, five words.... sorry.... that's what i did and i'd just give you links, but my computer and search engines aren't agreeing right now... i would have if i wasn't so technically challenged at the moment


----------



## RememberTheName (Jul 6, 2008)

What everyone said is wonderful. Buuuut. If you're like me, you can't get out to the barn enough for it to make a difference. So I will share a list of things you can do while NOT riding.

Squats are excellent, and so, so irritating. 

Jogging, bicycling and swimming are all good for your legs (so is walking, come to think of it) -- and your entire body because they're aerobic (sp?).

As someone suggested (sorry I can't remember who you are!) pilates and yoga are both good. And anything that strengthens your body in general is good. So... crunches are excellent. They give you lots of strength. Some people don't believe how much having ab muscles helps when riding horses. <.<


----------



## sarita-x (Jul 30, 2008)

yeah, riding without stirrups helps.
ive read somewhere as well, that if you stand on the bottom step of your stairs with just your toes, and then push your heels down as far as you can, while holding onto the banister or something so you dont fall, it helps you to keep your legs in the correct position when you're riding. 
x


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

just ride


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

Yeah I already do those things where you go up and down on your tiptoes, that really works the calves!! And I walk pretty much everywhere lol. I also do situps for core body strength, I think my half halts have improved.
I cant do sirrupless stuff cos hes a baby and will sometimes put in unexpected bucks or rears. Ill have to try that with the mare.

The stretches sound like a good idea, especially the steps one!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

squats-yucky and i hate them but squats !!!and press your butt down

stand up very straight arms out in front- legs apart the further the better then push that bum down slowly and hold for a minute then back up-you will feel it all the way from your hip to ankle and dont need the horse to do it- will strenthen and firm the legs fast
i do those and the stair one for heels-(too many too fast it will hurt)


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hack a horse bareback! its fun AND it helps with balance, position, and trust.

you can also get some barn mates and have a show in the arena(without the horses) and do flatwork and make up jumping courses


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> hack a horse bareback! its fun AND it helps with balance, position, and trust.
> 
> unless you have a horse like mine! lol his withers are so high there is no way to ride him bareback, even walking sometimes starts to hurt!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I love riding bareback! But yeah, I do understand how sometimes it can be a bit uncomfortable. But for the most part, the horses I ride are super comfy.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

Foxy and gotxhorses

two words: bareback pad!


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

I've tried those, but my thing is, the "girths" on them tend to not get tight enough, and the pad slides back and I tend to go with it. No matter how hard I grip with my legs. Haha.


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

Kirsti Arndt said:


> squats-yucky and i hate them but squats !!!and press your butt down
> 
> stand up very straight arms out in front- legs apart the further the better then push that bum down slowly and hold for a minute then back up-you will feel it all the way from your hip to ankle and dont need the horse to do it- will strenthen and firm the legs fast
> i do those and the stair one for heels-(too many too fast it will hurt)


squats  best thing to do  for the past three days ive done 100 squats, and i'm not getting jelly legs anymore-need to do more!


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Ill have to try squats  lol

I cant ride bareback long distances cos I have a bad back, and I think it would do worse for my position. I cnt hold my back up straight cos I have a curve in it, and I try and relieve the pain by shrugging my shoulders forward.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, and I have another crazy idea.

They make shoes that have the heel lower than the toe and it's supposed to help your posture and help you use your muscles better and burn more calories. I thought I should find some of those to get in better shape, and it wouldn't hurt to try them to help me keep my heels down while riding. I just thought it was a cool little thing I would share.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Woah. I've never heard of those. Do you have like a link?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

http://www.patentstorm.us/patents/5491912/description.html

That's a link about the patent. Sorta.

But here's a link to buy them. Be warned they are rather pricey. 

http://www.earth.us/shop.asp


----------

